# ADA Malaya and Ammonia



## goldscapes (9 Dec 2018)

anyone know if ADA Malaya leaches ammonia like Amazonia does?
Any other special considerations with it? I have read it’s very fine but that’s okay for me as it’s capped with gravel.


----------



## goldscapes (9 Dec 2018)

Answered on The Green Machine website:



> ** Please note that ADA substrates are designed to release ammonia as an aid in cycling new filter media. This is in effect “fishless cycling” and is of great benefit to livestock when they are eventually added to the tank. Because of this livestock should not be added for at least three weeks and we reccomend that a large 70% water change be carried out weekly during this period. Planting will also be easier at this point as plants too do not appreciate high ammonia levels.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (9 Dec 2018)

From what I've read, Malaya and Africana do not release any ammonia (at least very minimal).


----------



## micheljq (10 Dec 2018)

Like oscar said Malaya and Africana don't not relase ammonia, or very little.  They are not Amazonia.

Michel.


----------



## goldscapes (10 Dec 2018)

Mind if I ask how you know?


----------



## rebel (11 Dec 2018)

goldscapes said:


> Mind if I ask how you know?


Malaya is very very low on nutrients. What it doesn't have, it can't release.




 

It's very good for extremely low buffering of pH though. I think down to 5.5 or so.


----------



## goldscapes (11 Dec 2018)

Great answer, thank you!


----------



## micheljq (20 Dec 2018)

BTW, i am using the ADA Malaya since one year.

Michel.


----------

